# [Neu] Gemeinsam per Levelstop nach WoD :)



## Ascarell (27. Mai 2014)

Der Wunsch, eine Gemeinschaft aufzubauen wie es sie damals gab, ist heutzutage wohl nicht mehr zeitgemäß bzw. überholt. Aus diesem Grund wird das geplante Projekt aus Mangel an ernsthaften Interessenten nicht stattfinden...


----------



## Ascarell (27. Mai 2014)

Siehe Eingangstext.


----------



## Annovella (27. Mai 2014)

Kleine Information für dich: Für Herold der Titanen sind Accountitems erlaubt. Den Erfolg bekommt man auch mit diesen.


----------



## Ascarell (27. Mai 2014)

Siehe Eingangstext.


----------



## Annovella (27. Mai 2014)

Gern geschehen.  Helfe doch gern


----------



## Ascarell (28. Mai 2014)

Siehe Eingangstext.


----------

